# Rock Bass by Warwick Opinions



## Wings of Obsidian (Jun 28, 2013)

In lieu of my recent binge on bass (being able to play and access all instruments again is great), I was just wondering if anyone had a take on these? Heard some good. Heard some bad. Heard some fanboy shit.

Alot of killer players use Warwick (Dick from Meshuggah and Mos from TesseracT instantly come to mind). So these lower-level (entry?) models kind of caught my interest since I can't afford a true Warwick at the current moment.

Anyone got any experience, opinions, or words on them?

(I'm currently looking at a Corvette and at a few Streamers.)


----------



## musicaldeath (Jun 28, 2013)

I have a rock bass streamer 5 and it was a pretty damn good bass for the price. I think I paid $500 or so for it last year. Good electronics (MEC Jazz in mine) decent construction, genuine warwick parts (Just a nut, the 2 piece bridge etc).


----------



## jbab (Jun 28, 2013)

I have a Rockbass Corvette $$ 5-string and it's pretty good for the price. The only things I dislike about it are that is has a few sharp fret edges, the volume knobs are cheap-made, and the low B is hard to make sound even with the other strings (although I think it's a common problem with 5 string basses). Otherwise, it's a pretty solid, growling bass. If I had to get another bass though, I'd probably go for a MiM Jazzbass


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Jun 28, 2013)

What I'm doing is just looking for a good bass that I could either tune down to Drop-E (at the lowest to match my 8) or maybe keep in BEADG (and just pull the "Meshuggah-tactic" for the lowest notes).

Scale length on a lot of basses I'm seeing is at 34". (Such as these Warwicks, 34").

I'm sitting here and just going through local listings and Guitar Center's used site. And I'm just debating right now (weighing pros and cons and such) for a Warwick Rock Bass Streamer 5, a Warwick Rock Bass Corvette 5, a Traben Array 5, a LTD D6, a Peavey Cirrus 5, and a Peavey Grind 6.

Just trying to find a good, CHEAP option. (Looking for a basic workhorse for recording. No bells and whistles. And it doesn't have to look good since I'm not going to ever take it on stage.)

Really need some help since I'm actually more of a guitar and keys person, as opposed to bass.


----------



## jbab (Jun 28, 2013)

If my memory serves me well, there's also the Vampyre Dark Lord that has a 35" scale, which would be good for Drop-E tuning. I think it's discontinued but you may be able to get a used one for cheap


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Jun 28, 2013)

jbab said:


> If my memory serves me well, there's also the Vampyre Dark Lord that has a 35" scale, which would be good for Drop-E tuning. I think it's discontinued but you may be able to get a used one for cheap


 
Not too sure about the tone and the pickups on those things. I can find some Vampyres used, but they all have 34" scale lengths. I don't think they are Dark Lords.

The Peavey's got 35" scales.

Hmm...still debating. Appreciate the input, jbab!


----------



## Warwick_Official (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks for your interest in Warwick!

We carry a number of models that meet your criteria and price range. You can find a number of great basses and more in various configurations and price ranges on our website warwick.de

Please let me know if you have any specific questions!

Mike
Warwick USA


----------



## iron blast (Jun 28, 2013)

Make me a 7-string for under 2 grand and we will talk.


----------



## Veldar (Jun 28, 2013)

I've got a Rockbass 6 string, blows my mind for comfort and tone.


----------



## Mitochondria (Jun 28, 2013)

I would look around, I just grabbed a German Warwick Corvette Standard for $400. I think there is one on ebay right now for right around that. With that said a Rock bass will have the same guts as most German counterparts. You can't really go wrong.


----------



## sear (Jun 28, 2013)

Warwick Rock Bass models are solid. They're Chinese-made but the build quality and finish is good. They aren't _fantastic_ instruments but there is very stiff competition in the $600ish range for basses; however, the Corvettes etc. might be up your alley due to how sleek and lightweight they are. Nice pickups and electronics too.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Jun 28, 2013)

Something like the Corvette can handle death metal? (I was kinda drawn to the humbuckers in a Streamer model.) Does the type of pickups make much of a difference since basses are more about "tone" in other aspects? Passive vs. active?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 28, 2013)

Wings of Obsidian said:


> Something like the Corvette can handle death metal? (I was kinda drawn to the humbuckers in a Streamer model.) Does the type of pickups make much of a difference since basses are more about "tone" in other aspects? Passive vs. active?



Unlike guitar, you don't need humbuckers with bass to be "metal". You'll find tons of great metal bassists use J-bass pickup and P-bass pickup equipped basses.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Jun 28, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Unlike guitar, you don't need humbuckers with bass to be "metal". You'll find tons of great metal bassists use J-bass pickup and P-bass pickup equipped basses.



Ah ok thanks, Max! I'm still just muggy on understanding what really goes into bass "tone".

Indeed, I got a buddy who has a nice Fender P-Bass and plays some killer tech-deathy-stuff on it. Anyway, I also saw that Swanny from Monuments and Chimp Spanner has a P/J bass from what I saw (at least it looked like it). His playing (along with a few others) kinda interested me on getting back into buying myself a new bass since I haven't had one for awhile and haven't been able to record.

Plus, I see you guys debating all the time over guitar tone, pickups, strings, stuff, etc. never really see much bass debate anymore. (I feel as though this section isn't as popular.  Put up a free lemonade sign or something.)


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 28, 2013)

Wings of Obsidian said:


> Plus, I see you guys debating all the time over guitar tone, pickups, strings, stuff, etc. never really see much bass debate anymore. (I feel as though this section isn't as popular.  Put up a free lemonade sign or something.)



There's just not a lot of bass chatter on this particular site. Go over to TalkBass though, and you'll see that bass and guitar have a lot more in common than you think. Including internet debates/arguments over the little things.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Jun 28, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> There's just not a lot of bass chatter on this particular site. Go over to TalkBass though, and you'll see that bass and guitar have a lot more in common than you think. Including internet debates/arguments over the little things.



Sheeeeeeet. 

So, I mean, for metal (and progressive but not Djent) would something like a Corvette with some passive J's in it be a good, versatile bet?

(I've watched a few comparison vids, and I'm just not seeing or hearing much difference between P's and J's and humbuckers other than just something the guys in the vids have done with the EQ knobs).


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 28, 2013)

Covette models with J-bass pickups are all I used when I was playing with a techy-Death like band some years back. Sounded great, then again, so did my StingRay5s.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Jun 28, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Covette models with J-bass pickups are all I used when I was playing with a techy-Death like band some years back. Sounded great, then again, so did my StingRay5s.



Awh snap. But Stingrays run off a single active or passive humbuckers.

But I get ya point, anything can sound good. Just up the player.

I just going through things before I pull the trigger on a Warwick. Probably going with active pickups (consistent and reliable so long as you have a good battery in there for the preamp). And might make them J's for punch and articulation. Seeing if I can find a Rock Bass model with a P/J combo though...

Any pickup effect on slap techniques?


----------



## r134 (Jun 29, 2013)

Theres a shop down the street from me thats closing, and they have a beautiful warwick corvette 6 string... I would have bought it, but they wanted $1100 firm on it  

look at nolly from periphery, he gets a nice slapish tone out of his warwick

I liked playing it better than my P bass for sure


----------



## iron blast (Jun 29, 2013)

I would highly recommend the Warwick rock bass after a few mods it can be a monster even if it's stock it will be a big contender. My next mods on mine are some hipshot ultralite tuners with dtuner, bartolini jazz pups/3 band pre, and a brass justanut III do those mods on almost any bass and it will be insane


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Jul 7, 2013)

Is a Rock Bass (or even a standard Warwick) with the typical 34" scale easy to drop into low tunings like F#? (Match an 8-string).

Or should I just look for something with a longer scale length?


----------



## Herrick (Jul 7, 2013)

I've never had a Rock Bass butt I've heard very good things about the newer ones. Warwick revamped that line recently...a year or two ago? I think they have the same pickups & hardware as the Germang ones. I don't know about the pre-amps though. 

I have a Pro Series Corvette which is made in Korea. It's quite sexcellent. Can't tell a difference between this one & the two Germang ones I owned.


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Jul 7, 2013)

Just get a used Made In Germany Warwick. They don't hold resale value well at all. Best places to look is ebay, used.guitarcenter.com, and craigslist.


----------



## JamesRGoodall (Jul 7, 2013)

Wings of Obsidian said:


> Is a Rock Bass (or even a standard Warwick) with the typical 34" scale easy to drop into low tunings like F#? (Match an 8-string).
> 
> Or should I just look for something with a longer scale length?




I play a Corvette $$ 6-er at drop F# with a .182 drop tuned set of Circle K's. Sounds fantastic. No need for long scale as long as you have the right gauge of strings (and a good setup for your bass after getting said strings)

That said, some prefer the sound of thinner strings that you could get with longer scale length, but honestly, 1 inch isn't going to make much of a difference (except tightening up a .130/135 low B a bit). Two inches or more might do something though. Hence my next bass being a drop-E seven, 40-36" fan. Pretty much a standard B-E-A-D-G-C with an extra E0.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Jul 7, 2013)

JamesRGoodall said:


> I play a Corvette $$ 6-er at drop F# with a .182 drop tuned set of Circle K's. Sounds fantastic. No need for long scale as long as you have the right gauge of strings (and a good setup for your bass after getting said strings)
> 
> That said, some prefer the sound of thinner strings that you could get with longer scale length, but honestly, 1 inch isn't going to make much of a difference (except tightening up a .130/135 low B a bit). Two inches or more might do something though. Hence my next bass being a drop-E seven, 40-36" fan. Pretty much a standard B-E-A-D-G-C with an extra E0.



Haha. Sounds like my ideal. (Been trying to research what would go into Drop-E if I were to tune my 8-string guitar that way and want a bass to match.)
Except I would shrink the fan to 37.5"-35".

While we are on the topic, instead of tuning an octave below, would it be easier just to do the tactic that Meshuggah does with their bass?

Ehhh....just debating on my options. Not much out there above a 35" scale length though...


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Jul 7, 2013)

Wings of Obsidian said:


> While we are on the topic, instead of tuning an octave below, would it be easier just to do the tactic that Meshuggah does with their bass?
> 
> Ehhh....just debating on my options. Not much out there above a 35" scale length though...


Dingwalls go down to 37inches. 

Also personally I found that tuning to the same octave is better than tuning down the octave when faster material is being played.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Jul 7, 2013)

DavidLopezJr said:


> Dingwall's go down to 37inches.
> 
> Also personally I found that tuning to the same octave is better than tuning down the octave when faster material is being played.



Someone else had told me that. (I guess things can get really muddy when tuned an octave below an 8-string.) So I guess tune to the same octave and just add in whatever post-EQ and compression I need in studio would make it all stick together (since bass electronics emphasize different frequencies that a guitar would).


----------



## JamesRGoodall (Jul 7, 2013)

Wings of Obsidian said:


> While we are on the topic, instead of tuning an octave below, would it be easier just to do the tactic that Meshuggah does with their bass?
> 
> Ehhh....just debating on my options. Not much out there above a 35" scale length though...



Yeah, I don't know about "easier" but it would be cheaper. I dunno, my last band played in Drop G, now F#, and I really dig the way it sounds to have the bass rumbling an octave below the guitars. Just my preference. EQ your rig right and get a halfway decent compressor and it really does sound good!


----------



## Warwick_Official (Aug 24, 2013)

You guys should check out some of our 8-string guitars and 7-string basses! May be something you'd take interest in since you're discussing playing in contra and lower tuning.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmSuaPoZvt8

Jeroen really makes those subsonic register notes sing!

Best,

Mike
Warwick USA


----------



## eyeswide (Aug 26, 2013)

Wings of Obsidian said:


> In lieu of my recent binge on bass (being able to play and access all instrum.....
> Anyone got any experience, opinions, or words on them?
> 
> (I'm currently looking at a Corvette and at a few Streamers.)


 
I picked up a Vampyre Rockbass around 2004, which (I believe) is when the Rockbass models were first being produced and were "not very good." I found this to be a great bass, and really had no troubles with it. If this is your price range, I'd recommend them, as I hear the quality of this line has since improved. When using it, I played in Drop C, and it handled it fine.

Full disclosure: I still have the Vampyre, but don't really play it any more.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Aug 26, 2013)

eyeswide said:


> I picked up a Vampyre Rockbass around 2004, which (I believe) is when the Rockbass models were first being produced and were "not very good." I found this to be a great bass, and really had no troubles with it. If this is your price range, I'd recommend them, as I hear the quality of this line has since improved. When using it, I played in Drop C, and it handled it fine.
> 
> Full disclosure: I still have the Vampyre, but don't really play it any more.



Was that a hint at potential selling?... 

See, the Vampyres were advertised as "being made for lower tunings", yet they only have a 35" scale length?... I have a Treban Chaos Core 5 now with a 35"... I mean, if I'm going to be tuning down to like Drop-E an octave below an 8-string, I would need like a Dingwall or something with that 37"+ scale length...


----------



## dax21 (Aug 26, 2013)

It has more to do with strings than neck scale in most cases. 35" should be enough for most things really.

Also, drop E tunings weren't exactly common ten years ago.


----------



## eyeswide (Sep 5, 2013)

Wings of Obsidian said:


> Was that a hint at potential selling?...
> 
> See, the Vampyres were advertised as "being made for lower tunings", yet they only have a 35" scale length?... I have a Treban Chaos Core 5 now with a 35"... I mean, if I'm going to be tuning down to like Drop-E an octave below an 8-string, I would need like a Dingwall or something with that 37"+ scale length...


 
I'd sell it, but it'd end up costing you more on shipping than the bass is worth since I'm in Canada!


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Sep 5, 2013)

ive tried tuning to the octave lower E. i didnt like it. i used a 35' scale 5 string bcrich warlock. it felt OK. i think the real limiting factor with tuning that low was my amp, it wasn't good. if you want to go low you need really good amplification. that being said the rock-basses feel good, they're especially good if you don't ever play a German made Warwick and get wacky preconceptions about "loving craftsmanship" and "o my god its like they made it to fit my hands" in your head. Also... there are a lot of basses in the 500-700 range with a 35" scale (this is a big + for what youve described), it is unlikely they will be a Warwick though.


----------

